
Show HN: I made a Slack app that publishes a channel to a public URL - apbailey
https://hello.echothread.com
======
fiatjaf
Good idea.

I hope you find users for it, but I wouldn't know where to start looking.
Maybe people who are already liveblogging.

There are also these public Slack channels from open-source projects and
whatever. Maybe these people will be interested in having a public channel
instead of asking every single visitor to create an account and possibly spam
the network.

On the Stellar (the crypto-network) public Slack channel, for example, they
were having a lot of problems with scammers and thinking about making the
channel private, that would make it inaccessible for any interested casual
visitor, a problem that your tool could solve.

~~~
apbailey
Thanks for the thoughts. I plan to start talking to journalists who cover
breaking news and live events.

And any organization that uses Slack but wants to publish content one way.

------
apbailey
I've been building this app for a few months. I spend all day in Slack and
wanted a way to publish content to a public page. I've used it to liveblog
conferences and events.

I hope you find some value in it. I'd love any constructive feedback and this
is a new product and I'm still determining where to go with it.

------
deft
This looks really cool. More and more OSS projects are using slack for
coordinating development as well as providing support. This makes it faster
and simpler than forums but removes all search engine indexing. Maybe your
project could help solve that problem.

~~~
apbailey
That’s a great idea. Eventually I plan on introducing paid plans but I’d give
a free premium plan to OSS projects.

------
apbailey
Here's a conference that a few attendees and I liveblogged using it:
[https://echothread.com/c/c57kakx1p](https://echothread.com/c/c57kakx1p)

------
tuananh
it's taking seemingly forever to load the example.

~~~
apbailey
Thanks for letting me know. I’ll take a look at it in our monitoring software.
Everything has been loading quickly for me.

